
Meritocracy is a myth invented by the rich - paulpauper
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/mar/14/meritocracy-myth-rich-college-admissions
======
PeekPoke
In America maybe - where wealth and privilege can buy you anything, including
the courts.

